# Good way to remove organic waste / detritus



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Neat idea


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

thanks for sharing. simple design yet effective


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Elegant simplicity at its finest.

Btw I'm totally going to use your design. My tanks substrate is completely inaccessible due to plant mass, and this will allow my to do a much more thorough cleaning than by Syphon alone.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Nigel95 said:


> Thought I should post it here as in my journal I don't reach everyone.
> 
> IMO this is a very simple, cheap but effective method to keep the tank clean as possible. To much can organic waste can trigger algae like BBA (which we all hate don't we).
> 
> ...





Great idea - many discus-keepers in particular, would love this approach for helping to maintain good water quality & conditions.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Glad I could help


----------



## ecoaqaurist (Mar 8, 2018)

One may need a chain male glove and arm protection should they keep piranhas though. :surprise:

Cheers,
Wes


----------

